# St Matthew Passion by Mccreesh



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

This version is for solo voices. I didn't know about this when I brought it. It is my first experience of St Matthew Passion and I am enraptured by it. However I am interested on thoughts on this version - reading the notes, it appears somewhat controversial. It feels like it may be a great intro to the piece as I can imagine all those big choruses being overwhelming. I will however certainly be getting a standard version...meanwhile I am very happy getting to know the work with McCreesh (with the wonderful mark padmore as The Evangelist.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

juliante said:


> This version is for solo voices. I didn't know about this when I brought it. It is my first experience of St Matthew Passion and I am enraptured by it. However I am interested on thoughts on this version - reading the notes, it appears somewhat controversial. It feels like it may be a great intro to the piece as I can imagine all those big choruses being overwhelming. I will however certainly be getting a standard version...meanwhile I am very happy getting to know the work with McCreesh (with the wonderful mark padmore as The Evangelist.)


I bought it because the rave reviews, and Magdalena Kozená, only played it once, not my cup of tea , sorry


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

juliante said:


> This version is for solo voices. I didn't know about this when I brought it. It is my first experience of St Matthew Passion and I am enraptured by it. However I am interested on thoughts on this version - reading the notes, it appears somewhat controversial. It feels like it may be a great intro to the piece as I can imagine all those big choruses being overwhelming. I will however certainly be getting a standard version...meanwhile I am very happy getting to know the work with McCreesh (with the wonderful mark padmore as The Evangelist.)


:Juliante: I didn't know about this version with orchestra and solo voices, but I am listening to it now. I have seen both performances of the _St. Matthew Passion_ with these performers on the DigitalConcertHall.com and I purchased the DVD/Blu-Ray of the second performance. Pugg's knowledge is amazing and his taste exquisite, but I personally loved the performance with the full chorus--it made me reconsider or expand the depth of my understanding of the entire piece.

I suggest you save your money and purchase a seven-day or month-subscription to the DigitalConcertHall. com and then begin to watch the 2nd performance of the _St. Matthew_, then the _St. John_, and then the 1st performance of the_ St. Matthew_. Do it when you have the most time to take advantage of the subscription. There are also several free interviews and discussions re/ both pieces on the site. DigitalConcertHall.com (this is the BEST purchase I have made for my current exploration of music. 7-day ticket (approx. $12 at current exchange rate) and 30-day is approx. $23.

Link to the Free Trailer on YouTube (doesn't do it justice): 



 Once you play the trailer, several other videos that include pieces of those interviews I mentioned are recommended. I've decided to edit this post and add a direct link to one of the interviews re/ St. Matthew and Bach's cantatas:






Also, MuseWanderer has recently posted a blog about his/her (?) thoughts and feelings about the _St. Matthew_ and Bach's _Mass in B Minor_: DEFINITELY worth reading as you listen to all of the _St. Matthew_ Passions (and _Mass in B Minor_) Check it out here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/muse-wanderer/2448-light-way-bachs-mass.html


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Must give it a listen! I haven't yet.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I bought it because the rave reviews, and Magdalena Kozená, only played it once, not my cup of tea , sorry


I don't like these 'minimalist' performances.The Luks B Minor Mass on Supraphon is similar. I prefer the passion and weight of Jocum's EMI recording, Klemperer's...


----------

